# Future availability of new small 2 stroke outboards . . .



## G Lap (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm sure of lot of you are also not looking forward to the day that you have to buy a four stroke outboard for your lightweight boats. I personally don't have any experience using a four stroke outboard. This lack of experience with a four stroke boat motor is probably to blame for my biased opinion. It just seems that they add a lot of weight for a similarly powered motor, and any extra weight is a big deal when talking about lightweight boats. I have read they do have more moving parts, but are a more dependable design. I guess only time will tell . . . as two strokes have had a long time to prove themselves. I have always ran two stroke motors, and they just seem to keep on going. I am curious about the longterm dependability of a four stroke outboard. 
Are there currently any new 2 stroke outboards that are still sold in the U.S. in the 20hp to 30 hp range?
Are other countries following this same trend to get rid of two stroke outboards? Does anyone have any input about four stroke motors who is currently running one?


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jun 20, 2011)

You couldn't give me a 4 stroke outboard.The few people I know that has them, about half have had trouble with them.Usually after setting the winter months.There will be plenty of 2 strokes for the people who don't want a 4 stroke.2 strokes are pretty die hard motors & the older ones will outlast the new 4 strokes.


----------



## cajuncook1 (Jun 20, 2011)

crazymanme2 said:


> You couldn't give me a 4 stroke outboard.The few people I know that has them, about half have had trouble with them.Usually after setting the winter months.There will be plenty of 2 strokes for the people who don't want a 4 stroke.2 strokes are pretty die hard motors & the older ones will outlast the new 4 strokes.




Amen Brother!!!!!!


----------



## TNtroller (Jun 20, 2011)

what type of problems are you referring to after extended periods of non use (winter time) etc???

I have an 04 Merc 60 2stroke, and it's never given me problems of any type. Starts everytime w/o problems, don't have to choke it during the warm/summer months. I have read where the 4 strokers are heavier due to the design but more fuel efficient and better for the environment. (I'm not preaching here), just what i've read. I can't complain about the fuel usage on mine but I don't run up and down the lake WOT either. Have read several comments how some love the 4strokers, others are neutral, others don't like 'em. I know I would not like more weight on the boat with the same hp.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jun 20, 2011)

> what type of problems are you referring to after extended periods of non use (winter time) etc???



The jets on the 4 strokes are very small & prone to clogging. [-o<


----------



## ckr74 (Jun 20, 2011)

I've seen a few four strokes run and am not impressed. My old 1990 mariner runs good. When it's warm outside you just turn the key and it's instantly running. 2 stroke forever!


----------



## po1 (Jun 20, 2011)

I've got both 2 strokes and a 4 stroke and have had good luck with both styles and no problems as of yet. The main reason I brought a 4 stroke was due to trend of some lakes restricting the use of old 2 stokes on them. The 4 stroke may be a little heaver then a 2 stroke but she is great for idling down for a slow trolling and is very easy on the gas.


----------



## moloch16 (Jun 21, 2011)

When I bought my 2-stroke the Yammy dealer told me the manufacturers are working hard to bring the weight down and we should see the weight coming off the 4-strokes as technology improves. He said weight is the biggest complaint manufacturers get. I guess the manufacturer with the lighest 4-strokes will win a lot of business.


----------



## FuzzyGrub (Jun 21, 2011)

Another 2 stroke fan that dreads the day I have to consider a 4-stroke. Since I do all my own maintenance and repair, I might consider a 4-stroke carb over a computer controlled fuel injection 2 stroke, though. The latter usually requires allot of specialized equipment. While I enjoy learning new equipment, I don't like buying it. 

IMHO, they will not be able to economicly get the weight out and keep reliability, especially on the small outboards. 4 strokes need more displacement to get the same equivelent hp as a 2 stroke. Larger pistons and crank require larger block. Add cam, gears, push rods, and valves. Exotic materials to make them lighter with same or better strength, will push the price too high.


----------



## basstender10.6 (Jun 21, 2011)

I am a two stroke fan, but I see the four strokes becoming lighter. A 9.9hp 2 stroke weights around 75-79 pounds. The new mercury 9.9 4 stroke only weights 85 pounds.


----------



## BOB350RX (Jun 21, 2011)

way i figure it im running a 79 9.9 rude right now i have about 25 yrs of 2 strokers that where manufactured after mine with every thumper bought it frees up another mosquito fogger, no problems


----------



## Specknreds (Jun 21, 2011)

I love my 4 strokes. I currently have a 25hp Yamaha and a 200hp. I sold my offshore boat a few years ago with twin 300 4 stroke Suzuki's. The fuel economy on my big boat is double what I would get with a 2 stroke. My 25 hp has over 500 hours on it. My 200 just rolled over 300 hours without a problem. The motor had 70 hours on it when I bought it last year. As you can see, I just about live on the water. I live in an area where boats just about outnumber cars. There are hundred of guides fishing the same waters and they all run 4 strokes putting hundreds of hours a year on their boats. This says a lot. Most of my friends/Captains worked for BP after the oil spill using their guide boats for clean up. Some of them were bragging that they have hit 2000 hours on their 4 strokes.

I do see the argument on the weight of smaller motors. I had to add pods on my tinboat. With the hours I run mine, I cannot justify the added fuel milage and price of 2 stroke oil. I also love the instant start up like a car hot or cold.

I have lived and worked around the water all my life. I have probably had around 20+ outboards in my life and will NEVER own another 2 stroke.


----------



## G Lap (Jun 22, 2011)

Well that is encouraging, I mean hearing someone who has run both that feels so strongly about the reliability of a 4-stroke outboard. I do plan to continue using my late 80's 20hp Suzuki two stroke as long as I can. However, seeing that the industry may be swithching to four stroke engines on the small outboards (whether we like it or not) it is nice to see some positive opinions towards these new small four strokes.


----------



## spinfisher (Jun 24, 2011)

The thing that I see that is encouraging is the types of 2-stroke oils. They are making them to be as environmentally freindly. This, I hope , will extend the excistance of the lightweight 2- strokers. 
I hated it when they converted all the televisions to Digital, now I can't even go out in the backyard to watch a ball game on my little portable set! How friendly was it have all these anolog sets tossed into the land fill [-X s?


----------

